# Volume issues with Fire TV stick



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a Fire TV stick. With the TV turned up as far as it will go (which is unwatchable with regular TV or DVDs because it's so loud), it's still very low when watching  Netflix or Prime. I found a fix on Netflix (go to audio each time and select the other English option--not sure if that's stereo or not stereo, but it works), but I can't find anything similar with Prime.

Any suggestions? It's so soft that I have to pay really close attention, and honestly, I don't generally pay that much attention to the TV and don't want to have to do it! Any suggestions before I put myself through calling them?


----------

